# Blade slots in whirligig hub



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi Gaffboat
The slots for blades should cause no upsets as long as you index the hub piece for positions. For 4 blades try to locate 2 with grain and 2 perpendicular. The holding jig runs against a clamped fence. The images are a bit upset but should show enough detail.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This would be a good setup for a production shop making lots of these wind powered things. There is a shop on one of the highways around here called the Wind Toy shop. They do a steady business in mostly junky stuff. I wonder how something like this would go over. We have a small shop not far from here that also has some better quality whirligigs. Fun to see and I have a couple of books on the subject for when I get a little more free time. I'm saving a picture of this to remind me. Thanks for posting

BTW, it is customary to post additional comments on the original string rather than posting a separate post for each step. It is just sheer luck if anyone finds the full string this way. Nice item.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't see a pin or screw in the center. If it was me I would add one to keep the hub centered, Dave. I made a simple jig to add to my miter gauge to cut the slots on a table saw. If I think of it, I'll get a picture of it to post.

I previously posted a drawing that I use to make the index marks: http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...new-router-circle-jig-v-2-0-circledivider.pdf


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@pinehunter

That's a very clever fixture, nice and simple which is what the best usually are. I'm assuming that the hub is located on the pin hole used in the original step - cutting out the disc - and there are indexing lines on the face and the fixture itself to give the correct spacing. Ingenious.


----------



## pinehunter (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi TenGees - Its dave again. The point you raise is valid however this jig is intended to machine hubs of various sizes. When a piece is clamped its location in either X or Y orientation is not important because the router can be moved in both these directions to align with the previously marked index positions on the circumference and face of the piece. The location in the Z orientation is a simple movement of the jig/piece along the clamped fence.

Regards

dave


----------

